# Burnet Woods Pond



## puphus (Jun 3, 2007)

Howdy -- This is about a two acre pond located in Cincinnati. In fact, it is a city park in Clifton and you don't need a license to fish. Most of the fisherman are angling for catfish or carp. They typically set-up camp with the lawn chairs, radios, surf poles and 50# line dressed with rotten meat or corn. I've never seen them catch anything, but I have seen carp in there the size of my arm in water about as deep as a wading pool. I fished there on Sunday morning for a couple hours and caught six bass. Five under 12 inches and one that was a little over. All on a Texas rigged 4" black finesse worm. Lots of fun and I can't beat it for a 5 minute trip from my house. Give it a shot if you are local and don't want to take a long trip to get a few hours of fishing in.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh My, you just brought back some memories here. I use to go there as a kid many years ago. I never really fished it but it was a great park back in the day. I would image there are some really nice fish in there too.

Thanks for the memories.


----------



## puphus (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah, like I said, no one is fishing for anything but cats and carp. Giant poles, giant bobbers, and hooks with stinky meat on them dangling around the bottoms. I don't know if there are many good fish in there, but it's neat to fish for a couple hours if not just to meet some interesting people and enjoy the urban wildlife. The park is nice, disc golf course, hiking trails, children's playground, historic bandstand, and many exotic species of tree. There is a nature center that is currently not staffed and a cool shelter with an old slide down to the grove. One of the better city parks in Cincinnati.


----------



## Skizzy Rotum (Jul 25, 2006)

"Urban Wildlife" Nice.


----------

